# How do you know an ISTJ loves you?



## FatSpacePenguins

How do you know since there is no emotion in their words. 

How do you know an ISTJ respects and likes you as a person?


----------



## Black_Sphinx

It depends on whether he shows interest in your life, spends time with you, how he spends time with you. Generally speaking, how much attention he pays to you, and what he does to please you. Look more at the physical world and the material benefits instead of the expression of affection. Expressing feelings is something most ISTJs are rather uncomfortable with.


----------



## Vlad3060

If an ISTJ cares for you (s)he will go out of their way to spend time with you. To engage you in conversation. To want to know more about you (all in subtle ways, of course). These are things that the person will do that are "overt" and out of the norm for them.

Don't expect this person to burst out in song on one knee and profess their eternal and ever burning love for you. May as well ask a dog to levitate. 

As for "no emotions in their words" I will disagree with you. We may not be extremely emotional but when we need to say something with passion, it comes out.


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

Knows lots of things about you. They don't call us inspectors for nothing. Is that creepy enough?  I don't quite mean it that way, I'm not sure if you understand.


----------



## Senexx

All of the above and will where possible provide gifts that you claim you need, especially if they see the utility value of the item.

It may be for you but ISTJs tend to prefer practical items over pretty items.


----------



## kurokuki

We pride ourselves in time and energy spent, so will he, so show your appreciation for what he does for you because he will probably go out of the way to specially fulfil your desires or to show his love and appreciation for you. I'm not going to talk about how you will know if he loves you, but if he really loves you, he will be extremely loyal and faithful to you, and you can really tell from how much detail is put into making things perfect just for you.

One thing others mentioned as well though, don't be bothered about his lack of expression of love for you. We are people who feel awkward telling you if we love you. That's why you have to keep your eye open out for clues. If you see that he loves you (and you are not dating), be the first to make the move. Ask him out first. Often when we want to express our emotions to someone we ponder too much about whether the person will reject it (or just me) that we often lose the chance. Same goes for you. If you really feel that he likes you, go for it, since ISTJs are poor in verbal expression of love.

Other than that, sorry for the long-windedness. It's just a trait in me to make things extremely metaphorical and detailed.

edit: another thing, say your thank yous and smile at him more, that way he will know he is appreciated and probably that you like him?


----------



## Shale

He asks you to marry him. LOL

No really, if you don't know if he loves you ... he probably doesn't. ISTJs turn into big ol' mushy teddy bears to the female/male that is the apple of their eye. At that point, they want you to share their life, provide and protect you.


----------

